# RewriteRule / Regex - Verzweiflung



## Every_b (1. April 2013)

Hey Community,

mein beschränktes Verständnis hindert mich, eine anscheinend simple Regel anzuwenden.
Etliche tutorials später ist es mir immer noch nicht möglich, das erworbene auf meinen Fall zu replizieren.


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME}\.php -f
RewriteRule ^(.*)/?$ $1.php
```

Das mache ich, damit domain.de/test an domain/test.php weiterleitet. Klappt soweit.
Meine Frage:
Ich versuche nun, einen sublink einzurichten, folgendermaßen: domain.de/test/foo an domain.de/test_foo.php.

Ich habe die RewriteRule auf sämtliche Art modifiziert, zum einen verstehe ich den Teil "/?" nicht, zum Anderen, klappt es einfach nicht.
Hat eine der RewriteCond damit zu tun? Denn in ähnlichen Tutorials, mit anderen settings, klappt es problemlos.
Ist das denn so möglich? Und sinnvoll?

Osterlichen Dank.


----------



## Every_b (7. April 2013)

Niemand einen Ideenansatz? 
Oder ist in meiner Fragestellung noch etwas offen?

Habe es bisher noch nicht geschafft.


----------

